# I'm about to give up on my car...... :(''''''



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

those are suposed to be tears up top......
ok, i was supposed to sell some rims to get my SDS, fell thru cause the kid was a picky little *****, an dhad to borrow the 600 for my mom.... i was ok with that, mind you that was 3 weeks ago..... then a week later i visit the track and in my 60 foot i bust the clutch....... so knowing my goals, it would be senseless to do just a clucth, so LSD is needed...... ok fine... 1000$ right there and add 400$ in labor for miguel to do it....... that s2500$ in debt in 2 weeks







past few days ive honestly just been "depressed" and sad...... so a buddy was gonna let me borrow his credit card..... turns out EIP doesnt take AMEX......
then i get to the point i am, ready to scream, hell even cry







figuring that i do get slicks and LSD put in, it will still be a high 12 second car and probably thats my ceiling.....
just on the drive home from school (in a borrowed car) i figured i could sell this thing , get a CRX for 300$, GSR swap for 3000$, mild boost setup and easily hit high 12's no sweat for way less than ive dumped...... dunno what i should do, SDS wiped me out, now this crap








who thinks i should sell it?


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

basically... i just dont knwo if this is a sign.... i ask myself the question if the car is what ill want it to ever be... and i fool myself, but sadly i think i know what the truth is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

im sure that slicks arent a priority untill you get some money.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (killa)*

I got my VW becuase it rides better and is more "luxurious" than a competitive Honda. Speed and 1/4 mile times aren't everything dude!!!
When crap doesn't go right for me and I spend alot of money I get like you, I want to sell it to get rid of it!!!!
Don't ever act on the feelings ya have when ya get down, you'll regret it!
When I bought all the stuff for my air/water IC it got really expensive (thanks to the crazy assed heat exchanger) and I almost sold it all on ebay and picked up a cheap air to air core.
I slept on it for a couple of days and realized that if I keep changing my mind I would never be happy.
You're like me man, ya got lots of time ahead of ya. In 5 years this will be little more than a pee hole in the snow.
Keep yer car, take a deep breath and keep modding it. You'll be glad you kept your project!!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

sell the 2.0T
waste of $ man...honda is MUCH, and I repeat, MUCH cheaper to get into the 12's. Just make sure you move that crap out of your garage so you can park the car INSIDE...not in the driveway...cuz you know how it is.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (StevenT)*

i feel ya








i've spent about $4000 on my car in the past 6 months and i haven't even driven it yet, but when it's all done yes i will have a jetta with over $15k into it, but i will have something unique, anyone can buy a honda and a bolt on turbo kit and go fast but not everyone will have a crazy fast vw


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_im sure that slicks arent a priority untill you get some money.

nah they arent a priority, but high 12's in this frame are, i just feel overloaded, gotta pay mom dukes back, then spend 1500 on the tranny, WTF, damm this sh!t sucks
not to mention 309.78 i paymemnst every month to VWOA










_Modified by D Wiz at 8:40 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (xXx TURBO)*

You're almost there, man.....try and get a part time job or something, and put the projects on hold. Just do the clutch for now and get the car back on the road. When you get more money saved up, do the LSD. Get a bolt kit or something for the time being.....


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

fact is:
honda aftermarket > vw aftermarket
that's just how it is


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

Dont sell it. Take your time, slow down and stop rushing things. Get the car back into running shape even if you just have to slap a new stock clutch for now. It's winter anyway, just drive the car, and save money over the winter, then come out hardcore next season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_Dont sell it. Take your time, slow down and stop rushing things. Get the car back into running shape even if you just have to slap a new stock clutch for now. It's winter anyway, just drive the car, and save money over the winter, then come out hardcore next season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the thing is, he has no choice but to rush things and the $ situation is pretty hectic right now for em as he said. I know how it could be...since I havent had the pleasure of driving my car the past 3 winters. It sucks when you don't have another car to fall back onto when something goes wrong with your baby... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

You cry like a baby, shut up and suck it up.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_You cry like a baby, shut up and suck it up. 


Yea man fuggit, I change my mind (for the moment







)...
I've known Dustin for like 2 years and haven't seem him driving his own car yet







...sometimes sht doesn't go like ya want it to


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

dude don't sell it. go get a real cheap clutch to put in it and drive it. Do what I had to learn the hard way to do is to take your time and do one thing at a time. break it down into projects. hell it took me 3 years to get a scirocco working at McDonalds. then another 2 1/2 years just to get a stand alone engine management system in my car. U don't know the crap I been through with performance. Plus if u are going to go into performance get a spare car. look in a paper or some thing for a cheap car to drive when yours go down. Get AAA service. it pays off. 
hell get a 25 year old car and get historic tags on it. Dude I been through some stuff with vws g60 fuel system, megasquirt, g60 again, cis, cis-e, and now tec 2. I had my turbo stuff sitting for 3 years and I'm just about to install it. just slow down and save oyur money and take your time. its winter time and no tracks are going to be open. u have a while to save and think about what u are going to do. I even thought about selling my car but in the end I like my car so I can't sell it. (plus I don't know where the title is to sell it).









I kicked out a lot of money I don't have to fix my car. 600 tec + 70 wires + 200 to rent a bay in my buddys shop + 50 for beer +20 in connectors + 100 tow bill = 940 in 3 days. in two weeks I have to kick out another 300 for the pipping and space to install the turbo stuff then two weeks later I have to kick out 3-400 in dyno tuning. 


_Modified by tyrone27 at 2:14 AM 11-13-2003_


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_

Yea man fuggit, I change my mind (for the moment







)...
I've known Dustin for like 2 years and haven't seem him driving his own car yet







...sometimes sht doesn't go like ya want it to








 OWNED


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

I think many of us are spending way too much money that we don't even have to make our stupid dubs faster just so we can break the law even harder. I'm just hoping that when it all comes together and I hear the turbo spool for the first time, that it will all feel right, and I can take my time to pay everything off while I enjoy my boosted Jetta. (If nothing breaks).








It'll all come together man, just gotta be patient, that's what everyone told me on here when I was down, and I'm feeling a lot better now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_You cry like a baby, shut up and suck it up. 

I agree,my car has been under the knife since 1999.My wife broke a timing belt which turned into a cam which had to come with Ti retainers which had to come ...which had to come with ect,ect.Now i have a car which now has an engine that is stripped and being balance at the machine shop.thousands upon thousands spent.At least you have a useable trans,mine looks like someone used it for target practice.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Thats cuz Im building 6 different cars and helping some dumb ass kid install and tune SDS. Then some kid that keeps getting banned, need an exhaust put on and then taken off.








Its hard to do it all by yourself and have time to work on your own car. Dont worry though, the bunny will be hoping around soon enough. Anyway, winter is here and he doesnt really like the snow much.


----------



## stie0066 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

Screw it, spend more $. My car hasn't ran for more than a few months in the past year. Spilled $7000 into the 2.0T and the heap doesn't even run. Ain't that some sh*t!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (stie0066)*

I feel that danny. My car's been off the road since the 24th because the dowpipe broke and I didn't have the pipe on hand to make it right. I figured instead of rebuilding the flawed parts I would redo the system the right way this time and avoid all the problems i had before - vibrations! Everything vibrated on something. Thus it's off the road with no apparent finish in sight. 
Before that I was off the road because my brakes let go. Before that I was off the road putting in a clutch. Before that I melted one of my pistons. The list goes on and on but the moral of the story is that this thing just isn't on the road that much! Any turbo car which requires replacement and construction of custom parts will be off the road as much regardless of costs. 
I drop money on this thing like it's free. Wideband, new motor, new laptop, new clutch, new piping, new downpipe, short runner in the process. It never ends. It's funny the turbo kit was the cheapest thing... all the requirements to make it right are what cost so much time and money.


----------



## 2.0L8VBoy (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

I dont think you should sell it. Think about it, with LSD and new clutch coming all you have to do to finish the project is low comp. pistons and the car is done. I do think you should take it easy on the car when you dont have the money. I've been in the similar type of situation when i blew the tranny and hit the curb. Here's what my tech tells me "You want to play? You got to pay." So, yeah dude thats sucks but you got to keep strong.
Good Luck Bro


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

D WIZ...... Take your time man, it will be worth it in the end. It will be a total of close to 18months, $??000 and a wife







for me when I'll finally get the car to the track. 
But believe me when I say this, having also thought about quitting more times than I can count, right now, with my car SO CLOSE to being finished it was WELL worth the wait Brotha, well worth the wait............


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (FYGTBUG)*

two words: suck I mean SELL IT


----------



## 2ATMsLater (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (FYGTBUG)*

i sold my 98 and kick myself for it everyday
go look in the scirocco classifieds for an early (75-81) rocco and beat on that
you can prolly score one for 800-1000.
and park your project in a garage and cover it up so you dont look at it (outta sight outta mind deal) then when you get ready to go back at it its there and you dont have to start over like me


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

for 800-1000 I say he might as well get a CRX


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (FYGTBUG)*

I blow my ish up and just take a break from it and beat around in whatever other car I have. Right now I have a vr-4 and it's all I can do to keep from modding it. If you want to go fast and make it last then you have to keep miles off it or lay out some green.


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

man i have defnately had more than my share of rado problems. I mean you're all upset cause you want to run in the 12's. Well i ve probably got close to 14k into my heap and i just put it back on the road like 3 days ago and thats without the supercharger. So 14k later and i probably couldnt run in the 19's right now, so consider yourself one of the lucky ones. And i know its hard to see it that way but if all i had betwwen me and a 12 sec car was $2500 i'd be all over it unfortunately im not that lucky. So just buy yourself a piece of crap that you can beat up till you get your car going again,and save yourself some money and some frustration.


----------



## CorradoAbaTurbo (Aug 30, 2003)

Was it a stock clutch that went out? What do you expect? The stuff you mentioned does not seem to be a life or death situation necessity. You can always put that crap in later. Heck the dragstrips will be closing soon anyways. I'm on my third Corrado engine and second tranny and second turbo plus countless other crap. I can't imagine how much I've spent so far. But it's priceless seeing a VW kick ***** and V-8 a$$, I put my new engine in the Rado yesterday and can't wait and drive it again. Everytime I drive it something breaks and it goes down. That my friend is very frustrating, but what do you expect when you start pushing big power down. But I have learned alot and I'm gonna have everything perfect. The bottom line? 
It is just a car, cars can be fixed. Don't worry about it.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (njhg60)*

honestly..... im, just considering to get a CRX as a beater for liek 600 bucks.... less than what my tranny stuff is gonna cost me as of now, register it for liek 100$ and get insurance under mom dueks name for like 30$ a month, i also commute 200 miles a week to school so mayeb its a godo idea.... will prevent me from highway pulling it ALL the way to school







..... then ill have time to save for the clutch & LSD, ill see what im gonna do


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

3 words for you bro;GET A JOB!! I was working since I was 13 years old,detailing cars,vacuuming offices,mowing lawns,get off your ass!!You new generation kids sure are LAZY!!! If you want it bad enough work for it. When I was your age,I was driving a 70'VW bus with some hotties footprints stuck on the roof liner!!







And I was working 2 jobs,I have never asked my mom for money at all(atleast since I was 13)consider yourself lucky you have a cool mom,mine would have laughed at me!


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

I feel ya, but I say put the dub back to stock and get you a lil rabbit or an A2 for cheap and use it as your weekend/ project warrior. The most important thing is to learn how to do as much of the work your self and research/ plan your moves with the car before you make them. I had a CRX si w/ b16 swap, lsd, nos, ect... then I drove a vw for the first time, a '85 gti 8v... I was hooked, it had more torque than my screeming a_s CRX and was wayyy more fun to own.. Sh_t happens kid, bounce back and come back strong and whip on some of those hondas - it's very satisfying...
H ad
O ne
N ever 
D id 
A gain ... words to live by.. hth


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

Man we have all had this conversation with ourselves over and over again. $hti me and you have had this conversation. How many times did i say it wasnt worth it. The jetta has been out maube one and a half complete month in the past year and 4 months. Does it piss me off hell yeah it does. Is there points i want to sell the crap? You better believe it. There is a couple things that are different for me tho i have another car and i have have a wife that stands behind what i do.
I tell myself if i just would have stopped back in 98 when i first put theturbo kit on it would be different. I tell myself if i would have dropped in the vr6 like i was going to instead of a turbo kit it would be different. Wrong. 
The thing is this is what we love to do. Most of us anyway. For me there is nothing better. At times yes i get so pissed and so fustrated i wanna torch the car. 
I know how bad you want a nice clutch and slip trust me i do, but the time and money isnt permitting that. Get yourself either a nice clutch are a factory clutch and save. Take it easy on it. Like alot of people have said its winter.Time to save and play when the snow is gone.
Besides what fun would it be next summer at WATERFEST when you show up in a honda to the FI meet???


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Buy a winter beater and take your time to do it right.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

Danny my nugga.... Dont sell the whip son.
You'll be unhappy man, you love that car. I mean listen to you, your ready to cry over your car. Thats love my man...
Keep her, get a CRX for a winter beater. Then sell that POS in the summer, get some of your dough back, and bank dough during the winter to do the neccesary upgrades to the car and any other little things you can think of and can get money for. Then come out MAD STRONG in the spring.
Good luck man, whatever way you go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

I don't know if you should sell it, but as a "friend" I have to strongly urge you NOT to go into debt like that over a car. It's winter. Save up for it first. It's not worth the stress, bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (dcomiskey)*

i think im just going to get a CRX for the winter... even making payments on eth 2 liter and not driving doenst bother me... i mean once i get the CRX, i can start saving for the LSD, clutch and all the other goodies i wanan come out strong with for next race season... funny, the car i want to race i drive less, finance and am stil paying for, im ass backwards


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

danny, so your gonna get a beater crx and still keep your 2.0t? 
id say if you want the 12 sec track car get rid of the vw (get out of debt) and get the crx for the track. 
easy as that


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

Building a strong car is not easy. It takes time, money, intelligence, perserverance, and a lot of damn work. A lot of guys come on here shooting their mouths off about their huge plans that never get finished because they lack the above to get it done. Prove to yourself you are not a quitter. 
-Mike P


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (dubworld2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_
id say if you want the 12 sec track car get rid of the vw (get out of debt) and get the crx for the track. 



Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_

Exactly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

IMHO volkswagens are not 1/4mile track cars. yes you can make them into a 1/4 track car. but, you will spend tripple the money to get it there. to me it seems a whole lot easier and cheaper to do the crx.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

definitely cop that CRX and mod that shizz!


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

How much does it cost to get a CRX in the 12s? I have no idea but here is an easy way to get a VW in the 12s.
Buy a rabbit, strip it.
Follow the directions in '200 hp the easy way'
boost the snot out of it.
Cheap, proven, fast. Done deal
And you are not driving a CRX








Victor


----------



## jmvar (Nov 19, 2001)

in may i bought an 89 acura integra 5 spd w/ 87,000 miles on it for 1500 bux. the lady didn't service it that often so I put ~$800 worth of parts on it ( complete tune up, belts, cam/crank seal, valve cover gasket, oilpan gasket, and an sheit load of other stuff) did all the work myself and saved on labor. I had never worked on a honda before but it was really easy, and I know you know a lot more about cars than i do......
Now I have a car that I spent 2300 on that should last me another 100k miles. 
I know you are mechanically inclined and have access to tools, if you are gonna build a 12sec. VW I suggest you get a beater to get you around. It will offset your plans for the VW a couple of months but it will save you a lot of headaches when something goes wrong with the VW and it is your only car.
Also, I don't know about you but I would much rather drive a 2.0t vw that is a 13 sec car than a crx that is a 12sec. car. However, i don't race, and it sounds like you do. I hope you don't take this the wrong way and I hope you don't get offended but if you want a straight up track car, you chose the wrong platform to work on (mkIV).
For me, I would love a nice mkIV 2.0t to cruise around in and listen to the turbo spool up on highway runs. the mkIV has a phat interior with alot of style and it's mad comfortable. 
You know yourself best, figure out what you want and go for it. But don't let moments of depresseion rush you into a decision that you will regret later.........but don't be afraid of change either, if you want that monster track car for cheap, keep the 2.0 as a daily driver and switch to a lighter, less expensive to boost platform.....


_Modified by jmvar at 12:03 PM 11-13-2003_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

take your downpipe off and fab a bunch of those for people who hate ATP. You could be a millionaire










_Modified by veedub11 at 4:18 PM 11-13-2003_


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (jmvar)*

I totally agree... get an every day driver, and take your time on the boosted car. I'm doing the same thing, except my everyday driver is $20K MKIV








Then again, the everyday driver runs 12's.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (KrautFed)*

Like people have said in the past, boost isn't anything you should rush into. Cause if you do thats when sh*t doesn't work. My boost project just hit the 10 month mark. I prob. won't be boosted until early early spring because of the lack of a downpipe, finals, and commitments over winter break. When I am boosted the only thing I will need to complete my set up is a LSD. So its nothing I should stress about, even though I daydream about it ever 5 mins. Take you time and get a beater if need be. There's no deadline, you dub isn't gonna turn into a pumpkin


----------



## dc_dnb (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Don't sell your sh*te Dwiz*

I've taken a perfectly good 24V GTi and started a project with it. It became painfully clear to me that a second car, a nice reliable run-around-town, get to work and back car was necessary so I could take my time with the project and get things RIGHT without being under deadlines or time constraints.
SO, while the beast is being built, I motor around in my '74 super beetle all day long.
If nothing else, and despite the issues I've run into with the project, the times I'm able to road test the work I've done to the GTi makes me appreciate the car that much more.
I might suggest the following...
Keep the Vdub as is. Buy the CRX and do nothing to it. Use the CRX as a daily driver so you complete the dub as time allows. Trust me, when you are able to get back into the dub (after driving the Honda), you'll be glad you kept it. If you're able to garage the dub you probably won't need insurance for it either until you get it on the road again.
Just my $0.02. Projects are tough when they have to be completed from Friday afternoon to Sunday night, ready to drive on Monday.....


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

sell that POS and get a nice crx and swap a b18 into it and call it a day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

you could've solved your problems a long time ago...by going either 1.8t or VR
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

man there is only one thing i can tell you...have some patience!!! i've spent way more than you and have had way more problems 2. (6 blown trannies!!) but i also have an 85 vw gti to drive when my boost car goes down!!! get a beater, bucket, everyday whip, whatever you want to call it...save your chips and have just 1 project. you start thinkin b18, boost, nos, 12's and you really lookin for trouble! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck!!!


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

patience is the key to life.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Migvr6NYC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Migvr6NYC* »_patience is the key to life.









man like megamonk sig says: Life is short...turn up the boost!!! haha


----------



## a3vento94 (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

D wiz.......buddy dont sell your car and buy a honda cuz always remember...........








Brian


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (a3vento94)*

nah, imma cop that CRX, whip it till the golf gets fixed, then b18 the crx and an evo kit on there, just gotat wait and stack some chips


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_fact is:
honda aftermarket > vw aftermarket
that's just how it is

Thats the fact YES but it is also a fact that a true VW enthusiast will never sell thats why its had to come by a good example ....AGree?


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (H2Zero)*

*** that! all this talk about Hondas is pissing me off. If you want a honda but a fuking honda! You shouldn't have bought a new car anyway. 300+ bucks a month! That's just stupid. Why don't you buy a VW for a beater. An A1 is a much better beater than any CRX
You don't want a beater CRX for the winter. You already mentioned putting a b18 in there. You're pissed because your 2.0 is blowin. I say fix it, sell and recover from debt. Then put down your credit cards, don't bother your mom for money and next time change your clutch yourself. You could have saved 400 bucks in labor.
Atleast you get to have a car!
korea=no car
Jason


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (a3vento94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3vento94* »_D wiz.......buddy dont sell your car and buy a honda cuz always remember...........








Brian


Look who's talkin







..."2liter x-flow" huh? Well if that doesn't tell me "14's for the rest of it's life", then I don't know what does








Actually it's people like you who don't know wtf you're talking about.
You ignorant people talk about honda this honda that and how slow they are...talkin right out of your ass dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif.
14's for the rest of your life?







I gotta admit, that one made me cry.








I raced a civic eg at the track...h22 hatch running low 14's with intake/exhaust/headers and missed 3rd gear and still managed to pull that time. Stop talkin out of your ass, maybe you'll learn something if you speak from experience, not from hear-say.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_you could've solved your problems a long time ago...by going either 1.8t or VR
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would be no fun!! everybody has a vr or 1.8t!! we want to be different!








*joke fellas....(to all the 1.8t and vr6 owners*


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubworld2.0t* »_
that would be no fun!! everybody has a vr or 1.8t!! we want to be different!








*joke fellas....(to all the 1.8t and vr6 owners*

yea but everybody doesn't have a turbo vr with sds etc etc etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

it's all about the ghetto vr6 turbos


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
yea but everybody doesn't have a turbo vr with sds etc etc etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do!


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (FrankiEBoneZ)*

if 1/4 times are your goals you shouldnt have had a vw in the first place. 
get a honda for higher revs and fastre 1/4 times. 
keep the vw if you enjoy drivin the piss out of a car ...
ill prob never run my car at the track. i could give a sht less what it runs. if those are your goals then get a torqueless wonder...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_Why don't you buy a VW for a beater. An A1 is a much better beater than any CRX

A1's are wack.... besides, i like hondas also unlike many people here.... i know this is gonna happen again, so i might as well get a beater


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: (corradokyd)*

It's all about being patient and just saving up. Some of us take longer with projects than others. I've been driving around taking it easy with a major slipping stock clutch for a year and I've finally saved up for a lsd/clutch.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

Yep Mk1's are wack









He couldnt handle a Mk1 anyway. Go get the CRX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Yep Mk1's are wack









He couldnt handle a Mk1 anyway. Go get the CRX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








what i just dont like em, the same way mk4's are wack riiiiight?








i'd rater enter anotehr "car world" instead of staying a VW nazi like some people, either way, all i care about is having the golf ready for show and go with tranny/traction/bigger boost, which is possible







12's here i come
and as for the "make the honda the drag car" comments, i like the fact of starting at mid 17's and making it into the 12's, but i also just want a CRX because when the VW is done, it will get attention as well


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

crx > rabbit

swap a b18, it goes right in, all you need are those HAsport mounts and holla
try swapping a 1.8t or vr into an A1


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

fk vw's, fk honda's get a geo metro and squeeze a v8 in it!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (dubworld2.0t)*

man, i obviously have the idea of gsr/boost, but i mean thats WAY WAY down the road, i just need a beater and want one because my VW is the priority now, even thos i owuld be spending money before, the situation is gonna happen, im gonna race the VW more, so i know ill need a beater, might as well get it now , then stack chips for the tranny


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

good
crx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

edit: the mk1's are wack comment , except the OC


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

MK1s aren' wack man. 300 dollar car payments so you can have a working cruise control and cup holder is wack. When I bought my rabbit for 800 bucks with a stock motor it had no problem hanging with 2.0s. 
Have you ever driven a CRX. Have you ever driven an A1 GTI. 
Why not an A2 GTI. VRs were meant to be put in A2s. Well in my mind anything was meant to be put in any car!
I just do VWs. That's it! Always have and always will. Started out with a beetle 8 years ago and still going strong. Stay VW!!!
Jason


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

CRXs are bust'd too, could you image yourself say "wow thats a beautiful car"?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_crx > rabbit

swap a b18, it goes right in, all you need are those HAsport mounts and holla
try swapping a 1.8t or vr into an A1










B18c1 w/ bolt ons in a CRX = mid 14 1/4 mile times.
2l 16v in a rabbit w/ bolt ons = mid 14's 
So how is the CRX better? It is only in the fact that honda's are more popular and there are parts out there. 

But go get the CRX and be like everyone else. Fart can and all.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

I know how this guy feels (the guy who started this thread) Ive driven my gti vr6 3.0l turbo for about 2 months this whole year and during that time I didnt even put 1500 miles on it. Something always going wrong and then it becomes its own project. Kinda like since Im in there, I might as well.....
So I bought an S2000 for a good price to enjoy this summer. I then sold it and left myself only my work truck to drive. Recently decided that I wanted an JDM H22 swapped 92-95 civic hatch as an everyday car until the gti is ready. Can you ask for anything more? 200+or so whp, low 13s 1/4 mile all motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thought I would take a look at a couple that were for sale and then decide whether to buy an already built one or build one myself. Took 2 for a drive and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







Their ride is garbage! feel like they are ready to fall apart. Maybe these were cars that had high mileage on them but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . The last one I saw had lots of money invested but rode like a tractor. Didnt feel at all as solid as a vw. A couple grand cheaper and maybe I would have bought it but couldnt drive that everyday knowing that I already owned the gti. I want something a little more streetable. If I didnt already own the GTI I would have bought it and drove it but since I still have the VW I think Im gonna look for something a little more "relaxed". Although I did drive an SRT4 the other day and can say for the $$$s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when compared to other new cars (13.9 1/4 mile stock)


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_

B18c1 w/ bolt ons in a CRX = mid 14 1/4 mile times.
2l 16v in a rabbit w/ bolt ons = mid 14's 
So how is the CRX better? It is only in the fact that honda's are more popular and there are parts out there. 

But go get the CRX and be like everyone else. Fart can and all.


hehe, you're gonna tell me that both 14 sec cars will have the potential of running low 11's? If so, tell me now so I can go laugh.
the b18c1 WILL get that crx into the 11's with a turbo, the 16v can't hang like that for the $...so don't hate on the Honda


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

look, i want a CRX, just cause.
i odnt wanan be one of those "i own 6 vw's" poeple
CRX are cheap, light and nice in my eyes, and many swap options, 
funny thing is the one im looking at has a fart can, smoked altezzas and a neon green valve cover... do i care? NO cause its a beater, 
i dont care what anyone says
i dont mind making car payments, i want andlike my mk4, just get pissed liek everyonenow and then, 
plus i like the fact of being able to rev till 9k , loud, external watsegate crying and all, i LOVE top end, and a CRX beater wont get me that cause it has a crappy D -series, but in the future, odnt hate on GSR-T
i am a person who say sthey will do somehting and does it, i dont say omgonna boost this car, nitrous that one etc. so yea, it will be a beater till the summer, and i probbay will GSR it then, turbo it and run easy 11's , gut it then have it as a full race car, but now the priority is getting it, fixingthe VW and finishing the VW and making sure it runs 12's, few mk4's do it, id say most mk4's are low 14's, well i want the 8 valve to be 12's and it will be, poeple just hate on the kid man










_Modified by D Wiz at 8:56 PM 11-14-2003_


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_

hehe, you're gonna tell me that both 14 sec cars will have the potential of running low 11's? If so, tell me now so I can go laugh.
the b18c1 WILL get that crx into the 11's with a turbo, the 16v can't hang like that for the $...so don't hate on the Honda










I dont have to tell you anything... Just watch.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_

I dont have to tell you anything... Just watch.

c'mon man, we've been "watching" since we met you!!!!!








edit: cut and paste this, "you watch" next summer when my CRX is handing YOUR 16v its ass, then dont break out excuses thaht i pull to 9k, and am lighter


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
c'mon man, we've been "watching" since we met you!!!!!



























crx > mk1 vw


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

Come on, you have trouble building your car. You need my help even to do it. Im building 5 of them and helping people with thier cars. Also, except for the last 2 months I was working full time. 

Build that CRX and Ill build my Rabbit. We'll see what happens.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Come on, you have trouble building your car. You need my help even to do it. Im building 5 of them and helping people with thier cars. Also, except for the last 2 months I was working full time. 

Build that CRX and Ill build my Rabbit. We'll see what happens.

if you consider installing "3 relays" for me for the 3 sds powers, then yeah you helped "build the car"







i guess we'll see what happens


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
...you watch" next summer when my CRX is handing YOUR 16v its ass, then dont break out excuses thaht i pull to 9k, and am lighter









Yet again you proved me right D Wiz. You don't want a CRX beater. You keep saying it's going to be a beater but then you retort and say it will fast. You don't know what the [email protected]#$ you want. You probably bought that 2.0 expecting it to be fast. I'm sure about 1 year ago you thought your 2.0 was going to be the coolest car around. You put so much money into it and you now having to work harder and add more money. Then you got "OWNED" by your car! How does that feel. 

_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
...
crx > mk1 vw...

and remus 13 for saying that...you [email protected]!#ing suck. 
What's your reasoning on that? Let me see...the MK1 platform is over 30 years old(still made in parts of the world). Has had more engines put in it than ANY CRX(audi motors, VR, 1.8T, 2.oL, 1.8 & 2.0L 16V), has had entire roadracing programs revolving around it, and has a much larger/more experienced following.
You're comments are worthless and your vwvortex membership is not needed because your knowledge is pointless here.
Respectfully,
Jason


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

I just want to add that I'm really enjoying this thread. It keeps me laughing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jason


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

since when did the mk1 platform have the VR6 and 1.8T, i must have missed it, i had good news brought upon myself and found 1000$ lying under my bed, guess my car should be back on the road by the end of next week, still regardless of the negative turned positive situation, im still gonna get a CRX beater, and come summer time, it should take some kind of fast form
you hat ehondas, fine, i could honestly care less, i like VW's a lot, but not enough to limit myself to this market, afetrthe current VR6 manifold im making is a B16 one so there







!!!!! i am also in the process of buying a b16 block for sole fabrication services. so hat eon that too, much props to all the 9-11 sec dudes, its hard t get VW's there, but if i go to any given import survival event, MOST of the cars there are usually japanese cars, face it its the truth


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
Yet again you proved me right D Wiz. You don't want a CRX beater. You keep saying it's going to be a beater but then you retort and say it will fast. You don't know what the [email protected]#$ you want. You probably bought that 2.0 expecting it to be fast. I'm sure about 1 year ago you thought your 2.0 was going to be the coolest car around. You put so much money into it and you now having to work harder and add more money. Then you got "OWNED" by your car! How does that feel. 

haha funny man, i bought this car just cause t was my opnly otehr option, i couldnt find anymore 2000 blue SI's in january 2001, an di wish i would have, i just wanted the rims, and exhuats deal, didint knwo jack, then realized i had gottenteh worng platfor, had triple the mileage and body dents the car coudl have had for trade in, so i was stuck, 
still, the CRX will hold off for anotehr few weeks till i pay back my tranny/sds debt, then its gonna come up


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

How many hondas go 12 or 11's on 8v's? None of them, they all have 16v's and about 10 years of technology of motor design over VW 16v's. You have to remember the 16v VW motor was designed in the late 70's to early 80's. For the time, it was one of the best motors out there. Beating Porsche 944's. 
Go build the CRX w/ 10 years technology in motor design and Ill show you a dino motor that does just as good or better. 
Making a honda go fast is no challenge, its like making a camaro go fast. Its been done a million times and there is a huge aftermarket for those car. Remember I built a 400+ whp car when I was 17 for $4000 bucks. Too bad it twisted rear ends or it would still be on the road instead of waiting for the rest of the parts to make it go low 10's.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_since when did the mk1 platform have the VR6 and 1.8T, i must have missed it

Must have buddy. Here's a couple. I might add that in these pics are Cabiolets, Trucks, Jettas and Rabbits. I don't remember the CRX coming with a convertible tops(if you desire that kinda thing) or a truck version or a 4 door sedan version or a fastback version(scirocco). Just more reasons why MK1s>CRX








































1.8T
































































Need anymore reasoning...I'm always here to help.
Jason


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_ Remember I built a 400+ whp car when I was 17 for $4000 bucks. Too bad it twisted rear ends or it would still be on the road instead of waiting for the rest of the parts to make it go low 10's.









what stock CRX's go faster than 16's ???? none, they all require engine swaps too= mad work as well, i was just saying there are more honda race cars than VW's, 
let me laugh once more!!!








check your nose pinnochio, its hittin the screen!!!!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

since when did they come STOCK in that platform, man imma be here all night till i fall out!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

I know you aren't replying to me. 
Since when did a CRX come with a b series motor?
This is great,
Jason


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_I know you aren't replying to me. 
Since when did a CRX come with a b series motor?
This is great,
Jason

i never said that,. 
a stock CRX is slow, so is a stock MK1, period, end of story
both require swaps and boost for 11's
dude youre a








the MK1 choice of engine is the 16v, as you can see 1.8T and VR6 can be made to fit, but its harder
same as the CRX, B series goes right in... H requires more work too, 
duno what youre thing is against hondas
if its the riceyness i totally agree, tons of them aorund here, even as gttubunny above who wentto high school with me, but there is a equal shar eof riced out dubs aorund here too and i dont like them, i just respect done up hondas, peopel who tuen and build them, liek the people on honda-tech
which i ama member of , but i guess imgay cause of that
so i guess kevin black and nate romero ar etoo since they are members of honda-tech too?







let those guys chime in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

Just to let you know...I'm a member of Honda-tech.com. One of my best friends back in America has a Honda. It sports a b20 bottom end with a Type-R head that came on a crate from Japan. Add skunk cams,TB, Integra intake, DC header, and an Apexi V-tec controller and my boy put 218whp horse power down! Car was a 98 EX or DX. I also had numerous friends that took STOCK b18s in there civics and would waste my 16V. I even knew a guy that juiced his b18 civic and beat a 300ZX TT auto with mods.
Don't like honda huh? Nope...you got me pegged wrong. 
Now what I don't like is a quiter.
And for calling me a tool but using a little







...f you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Nothing like good stress,
Jason
edit: I wanted to tell you my honda-tech member name incase you don't believe me. Guess what...it's still vdubspeed










_Modified by vdubspeed at 1:45 AM 11-15-2003_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

Boy did this thread get ugly fast.
I hate this argument, I always see it on MontrealRacing. It sucks. Who cares if Honda has 10 years more of engine building research or whatever, they're still faster. That should be enough no?
If you like VWs that's fine, but don't make excuses for them being slower than Hondas.
Are you guys here to show who is smarter or who is faster, or do you want to enjoy speed in anyway you can get it? Personally, I want speed. Why I have a VW and not a Mustang, I have no idea ...


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Agtronic)*

I NEVER said anything about speed. In fact I just said that my 16V rabbit was spanked by Civic hatchs with b18s. Good for them. Atleast they picked a good platform.
My beef is a CRX being better than a MK1. I can't swallow that. It's just not in my blood though. I'm glad people drive Hondas. If everyone drove VWs then VWs probably wouldn't be cool.
I agree with Agrtonic. This thread did take a turn for the worse. 
It's cool you found 1g under your bed. I wish that would happen to me. Get that Dub back on the road...
Jason


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

This forum really went downhill recently,you Honda pole-riders should really get off the Vortex,you don't deserve the VW's mom or dad has bought for you,sell them,get a rice car and be happy with your Honda.


_Modified by Holy Piston at 12:21 PM 11-15-2003_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*

^^^^And Holy Piston drives a Fox. You can't get me non-rice than that








Jason


----------



## ST33LR4T (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*

did you not plan this out from the beginning? you shoulda known how much it was going to cost.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (ST33LR4T)*

Don't leave the windows open on your crx,someone might fill it up with garbage and put it out on the curb.
I was in an accident once in a crx and was lucky to have walked away.The firewall folded back and I was nearly pinned in by the dash.This was only a 25-30mph front hit. Nice POS.I'll never own one again.
A 16v rabbit and a B series CRX perform almost the same except the rabbit rides much better.There are very few fast rabbits here because these idiots are on vortex bickering instead of building.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (KOOTER)*

hahah i totally agree kooter, 
im like you, i build and do what i say,nottalk liek some poeple i know
i mean do searches under me and you see tons of projects unlike certain peopel i know and most peopel on here
peace out, imonmy way to the machien shop to go make some parts for peopel, ill be back in a few hours


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
and remus 13 for saying that...you [email protected]!#ing suck. 
What's your reasoning on that? Let me see...the MK1 platform is over 30 years old(still made in parts of the world). Has had more engines put in it than ANY CRX(audi motors, VR, 1.8T, 2.oL, 1.8 & 2.0L 16V), has had entire roadracing programs revolving around it, and has a much larger/more experienced following.
You're comments are worthless and your vwvortex membership is not needed because your knowledge is pointless here.
Respectfully,
Jason









nig please
First of all, YES crx's are better than mk1's IMO, not stock obviously. Let's talk modified. How many mk1's have you seen in the 10's? Thank you







.
Secondly, how hard is it to get a VR or 20v 1.8t into a MK1? Thanks you again







. 
Thirdly, how hard is it to bolt up a b16 or b18 into a crx? Not hard at all...bolts right up to the frame just like it does in the integras & civic si's. Now, try getting a 97 VR6 motor and dropping it into a mk1...and then talk sht to me fool.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_








nig please
First of all, YES crx's are better than mk1's IMO, not stock obviously. Let's talk modified. How many mk1's have you seen in the 10's? Thank you







.
Secondly, how hard is it to get a VR or 20v 1.8t into a MK1? Thanks you again







. 
Thirdly, how hard is it to bolt up a b16 or b18 into a crx? Not hard at all...bolts right up to the frame just like it does in the integras & civic si's. Now, try getting a 97 VR6 motor and dropping it into a mk1...and then talk sht to me fool.

And how many cars do you have faster than 13.99? Youve built none, youre only speaking from what youve heard. That's credible.







How many mk1 in the tens??? How about 1 in the 9's and quite a few in the 10's, not to mention a mid 11 all motor vr6 rabbit. *Thank you!!* 
*9.950 @ 140.9 mph - Kevin Black's 1981 Scirocco 2.0L 16v Turbo 
10.160 @ 130.0 mph - Marco Santos' 1983 Rabbit Turbocharged 2.0L 16v 
10.720 @ 134.0 mph - JJ from EIP Tuning's Scirocco Turbocharged 2.1L 16v 
10.950 @ 125.1 mph - Paul Wolf's Rabbit 1.8L 16v Turbo 
11.540 @ 114.0 mph - Bernd Arndt's 1984 Rabbit GTI 3.0L VR6 *N/A*
How hard is it to get a 1.8T or vr6 into a mk1, not bolt up, but can be done fairly easy by anyone with some fabrication skills. You act like it's brain surgery or something. Thank you. I personally like hondas and vw's, but not the crx, because that tin can is VERY dangerous in accidents. Bottom line any car can be made fast with $, you want to be like everyone else, then get a honda or mustang, if you have a mind of your own be original. 


_Modified by nycvr6 at 12:31 PM 11-15-2003_


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*

the difference between a crx and a rabbit is the CRX is like 10 years newer!!! which is a big plus IMO


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (xXx TURBO)*

ok im back from the shop
eveyoen needs to chill, yeah imma cop a CRX, and yeah eventually ill make it a track car when its becomes the only choice.... my MK4 is almost done, tranny is gonna be straight, if anyhting ill get pistons, but i doubt it
and yeah, CRX being newer is a plus, well i dont like the 1st gens85-87, i like the 2nd gens 88-91
either way hate on cause i dont give a friduck


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

The CRX being newer is a big plus of course. If i had the choice i would buy the crx too, but i wouldnt race it, then youre just gonna end up with two broke rides. haha. USe the crx strictly for a daily car, like i do my jetta. Or turn the VW back into a daily anf race the crx. Having 2 race cars is impractical.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*

yes use it as a daily, i have a 92 hyundai scoupe as my daily


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_The CRX being newer is a big plus of course. If i had the choice i would buy the crx too, but i wouldnt race it, then youre just gonna end up with two broke rides. haha. USe the crx strictly for a daily car, like i do my jetta. Or turn the VW back into a daily anf race the crx. Having 2 race cars is impractical. 

i totally agree justin, the CRX when i get it WILL be a strict daily driver, as well as the VW, but if i start modding the CRX which is inevitable late next year, ill leaveteh VW as is and not race that, regardless at any given point only one will be a race car, street car and vice versa
having 2 race cars IS impractical, i agree, but that dont mean that i cant have a killer track CRX and a pimped out 2.0T as a daily








peopel on here get SO worked up about hondas, i dont even have it yet and i dunno why they care so much what i do with my money, oh well..... im glad the golf will be running by the end of the week,

_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_then youre just gonna end up with two broke rides. haha.

after this situation, ill make sure that ONE car runs


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_ 
let me laugh once more!!!








check your nose pinnochio, its hittin the screen!!!!!!


Laugh all you want. The numorous stangs, LT1 & LS1 camaros, and 3 C5 vettes didnt laugh when the POS 84 Z-28 smoked them on the highway. Just ask Espo about the C5 vette on the connector when my bro was driving. 65-140mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the vette.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

well in spite of the situation of me finding the money for my tranny parts, the golf will be up and running by wednesday-thursday, regardless, im lucky and this can and probably will happen again so the CRX is still not a bad idea, ill definitely get one during the winter


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

dood... get a grip. You shouldn't be in debt to everybody you've ever heard of... Be realistic, work harder and pay as you go.... Enjoy what you have. In time you'll be able to have the toys you want and still not be in hock up to your eyeballs.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (spinnetti)*

like I said earlier, I had recently decided that I wanted an JDM H22 swapped 92-95 civic hatch as an everyday car until my gti is back on the road in the spring. Can you ask for anything more? 200+or so whp, low 13s 1/4 mile all motor. Thought I would take a look at a couple that were for sale and then decide whether to buy an already built one or build one myself. Took 2 for a drive and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Their ride is garbage! feel like they are ready to fall apart. Maybe these were cars that had high mileage on them but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . The last one I saw had lots of money invested but rode like a tractor. Didnt feel at all as solid as a vw. A couple grand cheaper and maybe I would have bought it but couldnt drive that as a daily driver knowing that I already owned the gti. These civics feel like they are ready to fall apart. H22 civics are fast but I want something a little more subdued as an daily driver. If I didnt already own the GTI I would have bought it and drove it but since I still have the VW I think Im gonna look for something a little more "relaxed".


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Just ask Espo about the C5 vette on the connector when my bro was driving. 65-140mph http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the vette. 

Damn man, still tellin that story?















Get the rex. b18 sounds like an awsome plan... Talk about a fun car to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (MrCornBread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCornBread* »_
Damn man, still tellin that story?















Get the rex. b18 sounds like an awsome plan... Talk about a fun car to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Damn man, wheres the money you owe me for the oil seals and timing belt? Guess I wont ever see thats http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

IM


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_those are suposed to be tears up top......
ok, i was supposed to sell some rims to get my SDS, fell thru cause the kid was a picky little *****, an dhad to borrow the 600 for my mom.... i was ok with that, mind you that was 3 weeks ago..... then a week later i visit the track and in my 60 foot i bust the clutch....... so knowing my goals, it would be senseless to do just a clucth, so LSD is needed...... ok fine... 1000$ right there and add 400$ in labor for miguel to do it....... that s2500$ in debt in 2 weeks







past few days ive honestly just been "depressed" and sad...... so a buddy was gonna let me borrow his credit card..... turns out EIP doesnt take AMEX......
then i get to the point i am, ready to scream, hell even cry







figuring that i do get slicks and LSD put in, it will still be a high 12 second car and probably thats my ceiling.....
just on the drive home from school (in a borrowed car) i figured i could sell this thing , get a CRX for 300$, GSR swap for 3000$, mild boost setup and easily hit high 12's no sweat for way less than ive dumped...... dunno what i should do, SDS wiped me out, now this crap








who thinks i should sell it?

I think you need to get yourself a good job and your priorities straight first before you go out incurring copius ammounts of debt just to be "in the 12's". Hell if you're going to go into debt it might as well be for 10s. Borrowing money from mom for standalone! laf


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (germanrox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germanrox* »_
I think you need to get yourself a good job and your priorities straight first before you go out incurring copius ammounts of debt just to be "in the 12's". Hell if you're going to go into debt it might as well be for 10s. Borrowing money from mom for standalone! laf

That's the best advice yet! The part out borrowing money is especially true. I wouldn't EVER borrow money from my parents for a car upgrade. Hopefully you get everything back and running soon though. Good luck,
Jason


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Well danny sucks that you feel like that about your car, but to tell you the truth selling your call will cost you more then keeping it.
How many years you have left on payments, and how much is your car worth. if my golf is worth only 6g's and is an GLS in way better condition, I think your car might be worth a couple of g's under that given the condition is in _no offence_. So if you gonna but a crx and do a motor swap, it might be cheaper just to pay off your car and do a swap on that. Hold ont o the sds, buy a 1.8t and use it for that.

_Quote, originally posted by *Remus 13* »_you could've solved your problems a long time ago...by going either 1.8t or VR

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Crx are ok, but I'll buy a a2 before a CRX. also I think pushing a vw to 12's or 11'2 I would feel more accomplished then a honda, that is just me tho
As I said before my next project will be a A1 cabbie with a 1.8t so dont be suprised, when the doors of the crx are blown off LOL!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

A1 cabbie rollin through the BX? can't picture that









takeova http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

I think the point is, we are all car freaks and need to ease the pain somehow. It doesn't really matter how we suffice the need.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

man sell the 2.0 already
crx = no payments


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

sell the 2.0t....skip the crx.....and get a 2000 or 2001 naudi audi s4!! 
thats what im doin.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

CRX > S4
Who wants to stunt around in a 50k car when you can have a fast ass crx for about 6k including the car, if all you want to do is race.
Now you might say that you'll be riding in style with the S4 versus the CRX, which is true, but...this thread has to do with $ and speed...so...


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

the point is danny is gonna do what he wants. thats his right... everybody gave him there opinion of what they would do. ohh well, either way im sure danny will e happy in what ever he does. so it seems like he will do the 2.0t and get the crx as a beater. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which is a good move IMHO.
either way im probablly goin to sell my mk4 and pick up a 2000 or 2001 audi s4. (something i have wanted for awhile)








anyway good danny! im sure eventually they will both be some sick cars.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

I hear ya man, but daddy knows best...and since I'm Danny's pops, I make the choices for him.
He's gettin a CRX, nuff said.


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_I hear ya man, but daddy knows best...and since I'm Danny's pops, I make the choices for him.
He's gettin a CRX, nuff said.























ha ha thats classic!! hey remus13 you have the mk2 i beleive silver jetta or jetta coupe on keskins?


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

or am i thinking of quicka2??


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (dubworld2.0t)*

nah
quicka2 has the A2 vr with the polished/painted avus'


----------



## dubworld2.0t (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

hmm oh well i thought it was you or quicka2. if it was i remember driving to h20 on sunday morning and riding next to a silver coupe or 4 door mk2 jetta and just stairing at the keskins on coastal highway!


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*

man if you come on this forum to talk about your personel probs then you got more then car troubles...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (AAdontworkx3)*

man i odnt gotat explain anything, 
anyways
godo hting is the peloqion and 4puck will be here tomorrow, and miguel (migvr6nyc) wil be here friday


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (AAdontworkx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AAdontworkx3* »_
sig:--1800MARINES ... i did it once... learn from my mistakes...










Same thing happened to me...I did drive a 2.0 once...learn from my mistakes







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_

Same thing happened to me...I did drive a 2.0 once...learn from my mistakes







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha damn right


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (AAdontworkx3)*


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Wow I cant believe I read this thread. 
Danny keep the fuggin mk4. You spent so much time and money into it. Just get a beater does it really matter what it is. Me personal I love my dubs expecially mk1's. But if a CRX is going to make you happy then buy one. You got to do what makes you happy not what others think or try to impose on you.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (gtibunny8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtibunny8v* »_93 Saturn SL1 


holla http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that car


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Whoa that is so weird you guys were talking about a CRX. I was having the same thoughts that Danny was having. The irony is that I found a CRX around the corner from me (manual) and I took down the # to call the person. I was thinking about stopping where I am on this Jetta and turning the CRX into a track car. Look how easy it is to mod a honda. Plus they used to me my thing (sorry its the truth, they were so easy). Put a JDM motor in my Accord and it was an easy low 14 sec car...imagine if I woulda done a little more motor work and a turbo...crazy, just crazy. I think I might have to get that CRX.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Boragirl03)*

i still want a CRX beater, theneventually turn that into a drag car, and us ethe mk4 more as a daily, but theres a new thread up, got some goodies








we all get stressed, comes with the territory


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Boragirl03)*

honda's suck
look at the sig


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*

i dont think hondas suck... they're awesome track cars... lightweight and good engines... factory cylinder heads that outflow some modded engines ... Its just that people ruined their name by chopping off the muffler and slapping on a can of pennies.... i could go on but you all get the point... in the long run, im all VW though... i just have respect for other cars...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (AAdontworkx3)*

AMEN!!!!!








people dont even realize that there is r!ce vw too, not as much but is around!!!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_honda's suck
look at the sig









Yea, hondas suck







...I see more hondas in the 10's than I do vw's


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_








Yea, hondas suck







...I see more hondas in the 10's than I do vw's

If that judges whether a car is "cool" or not...Then Mustangs Fukin rule!!!! BEcause there are plenty in the 9's on STREET TIRES.







Hondas have way more aftermarket support than VW's especially for drag purposes, it's all about what YOUR into, what YOU like. Me personally i give respect to any fast cars, but i love my VW.







Oh yea, show me some hondas around NYC that will give me a run on the street.


_Modified by nycvr6 at 11:55 PM 11-19-2003_


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
If that judges whether a car is "cool" or not...Then Mustangs Fukin rule!!!! BEcause there are plenty in the 9's on STREET TIRES.







Hondas have way more aftermarket support than VW's especially for drag purposes, it's all about what YOUR into, what YOU like. Me personally i give respect to any fast cars, but i love my VW.







Oh yea, show me some hondas around NYC that will give me a run on the street.


Exactly my point man. Obviously VW can't bring it to Honda in terms of aftermarket stuff. Hence, Honda will rule, which it does. I give respect to fast cars...any type of fast car, and I also love my VW just like you love yours, but I hate it when ignorant peeps make it seem like ALL Hondas are crap. Not saying you personally, I mean others from the board and such. 
The part about showing you hondas around NYC that will run you on the street, I know a dominican dude with a turbo gsr that's pretty sick but it's a 12 sec car. Basic t4 setup and that's basically it. No lsd or nuffin like that, but I commend em for having a sick, clean whip. The fastest I've seen or heard of was booga's green turbo/nitrous hatch, that ran 10's. Besides that, I've seen 11-12 sec cars that this dude hangs with and most don't have over 10k in motor work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

I agree with you, there are a lot of ignorant people who just say hondas suck because they have a VW, but they are insignificant to me. I own a vw over a honda because i hate the way a honda feels, it rattles, feels cheap, and are pretty pathetic safety wise in crashes and what not. Dont get me wrong though i respect them a lot for the power they can make with such small displacement engines, not to mention they are the reason that import FWD drag racing is getting any sort of respect from the big boys. 
About the hondas around NYC, i havent heard of anything worth my C16 yet, but who knows maybe something will pop out of the woodwork. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*

my friend from school has a type sh turbo...with a T-70
put down 389whp on 9psi and it's a show car















Don't ask me why.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_I agree with you, there are a lot of ignorant people who just say hondas suck because they have a VW, but they are insignificant to me. 

word, i feel the same way, theres nothing like german cars, nice comfortable, but sometimes you want a sporty, light racey feel car and a CRX wil giev that


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_my friend from school has a type sh turbo...with a T-70
put down 389whp on 9psi and it's a show car















Don't ask me why.

T70 on a 2.2liter vtec motor? That's real nice power for that boost, but must have like 100 ft lbs haha.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*

haha.
man that car was in DRT for about a year STRAIGHT getting tuned
my friend has $$$$$$...dude throws $ around like nothing. Oh well, he has a boxster S, 2004 x5, his pop's 2001 m5, and he had a 2002 gti 1.8t which he totalled right around the block over here by my school about 2 months ago...so I'm assuming he's happy with whatever torque #'s his prelude put out LOL. lucky bastad


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
word, i feel the same way, theres nothing like german cars, nice comfortable, but sometimes you want a sporty, light racey feel car and a CRX wil giev that


Thats why a Mk1>crx Gives you that sporty lightwieght racey car feel and doesnt feel cheap or is going to cave in under a hard corner. 
Honda makes some good cars, but they are cheap feeling. 90% of them ive been in ride like crap (bounce, understeer) with suspension. No, its not some cut spring either. Ive driven quite a few GSR's w/ coils, sway and strut bars. Best handling honda Ive driven is a stock ITR. It handled much nicer than modded GSR's and was alot easier to hammer the corners than the NSX. But, the ITR still feels cheap and made lots of noise for a 22k dollar car.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

Like I mentioned a few times already in this thread I wanted an JDM H22 swapped 92-95 civic hatch as an everyday car until my gti is back on the road in the spring. 200+or so whp, low 13s 1/4 mile all motor with some mods







. Thought I would take a look at a couple that were for sale and then decide whether to buy an already built one or build one myself. Took 2 for a drive and all I can say is Their ride is garbage! feel like they are ready to fall apart. Maybe these were cars that had high mileage on them but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . The last one I saw had lots of money invested but rode like a tractor. Didnt feel at all as solid as a vw.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

holla @ that broken pressure plate in 3 pieces lol
2.0 = 1
evo = 0


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_
But, the ITR still feels cheap and made lots of noise for a 22k dollar car. 

In the ITR's defence, Honda made that with less insulation than other Integras for weight saving.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

i dont say honda's suck just because of i own a vw, you dont know me, ive had three honda's already, 84 civic hatch, best $200 car i ever bought, 86 accord it did the job for work but it was fricken slow boring and rusty....and i owned an 88' civic with a stock ls b18, with intake and exaust, it was fast, i never draged it but it felt like a high 14 sec, car. but the cops were all over me.....i drove like shat understeer, bumpy, and it felt cheap. then i looked at the crowd i was in, nothing but a bunch of punks driving cheap a$$ civic's and crx's. nobody knew how to make there car fast, they just follow the crowd. it takes a real modder to make a vw fast while keeping it a vw thats why i say they suck. keep your dub, ill say it again....hondas suck, be creative make your dub a fast, quality german machine, and leave those damn pieces of tin in your dust.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*

ps they rust really fast in canada
and VW's rule


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_ps they rust really fast in canada
and VW's rule

tell me about it. Try finding a 92-95 civic hatch that dosnt have rust on the 1/4 panels or that hasn't had the 1/4 panels replaced because they were lost to rust. I was looking for one on those hatchback but couldnt find one that was getting eaten by rust in the 1/4panels or wasn't already repaired (either by some bondo-happy butcher shop or having had to fully replace the 1/4s)


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (asylum)*

my 85'and 86' gti's are holding up well to the riggers of the north.
as do most well maitained vw's, even most not well maitained vws


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*

Vw's on a whole usually stand up to the canadian winters (read: rust) better than the hondas do


----------



## Cheese302 (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (asylum)*

Yo my first car was a 1985 Honda Accord se-i, the first honda car to be brought over with fuel injection, i'd give anyhting to have it back, but there ain't no way i would give up my MKIII wolfsburg, or my 69 boss 302
Everybodies got there thing, i like duns, and mustangs, let people do what they want. oh and honda's are cool too.
Ever drive an s2000?


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Cheese302)*

i dont need to drive an s2000, i got all those cars in my sig, they cover just about everything. once im done those, the next car will be a mk2 jetta with a full g60 swap







. the s2000 is nice though but that is a different honda all together(rear wheel drive) we are talking about cheap crap a$$ honda front drivers.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*

My friend has an S2k. It's a nice car. The rear end loves to kick out on it but it is easy to handle. The clutch slips like mad if you launch it hard, maybe it's just his. For the money, I'd rather have a 350Z.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Slynus)*

id get an rx8


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_id get an rx8

Then you could have Mazda buy it back cause once again they overrated one of their cars


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (germanrox)*

Hondas=Easy and CHEAP(er) to make fast,AS WELL AS USUALLY 500+LBS LIGHTER. VW's Hard and frustrating to make fast,a lot of custom work involved.I can't for the life of me figure out why you (Remus 13) own a VW if you are such a VW hater,maybe it is because you have'
not made your car fast,so you like to BRAG ABOUT YOUR BUDDIES CARS! GHEY!!!














Try building your 1st fast car and see how hard a VW is to make reliable and beat soem of those Hondas!NOT EVERY HONDA IS A 10SEC. CAR and you know this,that is why even I with my slow 13 sec. car have beaten Hondas and Acuras plenty BECAUSE MOST ARE 14-16 sec cars!!The reason there are "so many" fast ones out there is becausethere are 10 times more guys building them>














You never knew this?


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_I can't for the life of me figure out why you (Remus 13) own a VW if you are such a VW hater,maybe it is because you have'
not made your car fast,so you like to BRAG ABOUT YOUR BUDDIES CARS! GHEY!!!
















I can't figure out why the fk you always BRAG about how "my car is faster than a stock STI, I'm the man!"







. You sound like a ***** man, chill with that ish. Secondly, nobody is bragging about anyone's car. I simply said that my friend's car is fast, am I lying? NO...so shuddup with your stupid ass comments.
Maybe it's because I haven't made my car fast? haha, someone give this guy the assclown award of the month







before I do. You run 13's, bravo bravo...someone give this guy a round of applause...but I still don't understand why someone would swap a 16v into a Corrado in the first place LOL...but that's just me what do I know, I own a G60







...


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Soooo.....did Danny get everything installed today??


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (VW97Jetta)*

yep
it's runnin proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mig came through once again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Hmmmm......must be out drivin', since he's not on here or AIM....


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (VW97Jetta)*

haha...wait til you see what his stock pressure plate looks like LOL


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
I can't figure out why the fk you always BRAG about how "my car is faster than a stock STI, I'm the man!"







. You sound like a ***** man, chill with that ish. Secondly, nobody is bragging about anyone's car. I simply said that my friend's car is fast, am I lying? NO...so shuddup with your stupid ass comments.
Maybe it's because I haven't made my car fast? haha, someone give this guy the assclown award of the month







before I do. You run 13's, bravo bravo...someone give this guy a round of applause...but I still don't understand why someone would swap a 16v into a Corrado in the first place LOL...but that's just me what do I know, I own a G60







...








This thread should be submarined.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (nycvr6)*

Hate on me all you want,too bad you'll never beat a STI in your G60.........THAT is why you love Hondas so much,you have a G60........It sure is easy to brag about your buddies fast Honda cars is'nt it?especially when you have a G60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just because you are clueless on how to make YOUR VW fast,does'nt mean you should dog VW's and brag about Hondas that you have'nt built.Becuse your car is slow and you think it sucks compared to Hondas,does'nt mean everybodys VW's suck.........maybe yours does.mine does'nt.










_Modified by Holy Piston at 9:10 AM 11-21-2003_


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*

You've lost that loving feeling
Who o that loving feeling
You've lost that loving feeling 
now its gone 
gone
gone
Sucks for you d wiz. But in reality true love never dies.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Hate on me all you want,too bad you'll never beat a STI in your G60.........THAT is why you love Hondas so much,you have a G60........It sure is easy to brag about your buddies fast Honda cars is'nt it?especially when you have a G60. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just because you are clueless on how to make YOUR VW fast,does'nt mean you should dog VW's and brag about Hondas that you have'nt built.Becuse your car is slow and you think it sucks compared to Hondas,does'nt mean everybodys VW's suck.........maybe yours does.mine does'nt.










english please.
Here you go again with "I brag about hondas"







. Nobody is bragging about honda you idiot. For the second time, since your dumb ass doesn't understand, I simply stated that my friend had a fast turbo honda, which you seem to have a problem with...Maybe your insecurity set in, I dunno







. 
What I said was:
_"I know a dominican dude with a turbo gsr that's pretty sick but it's a 12 sec car. Basic t4 setup and that's basically it. No lsd or nuffin like that, but I commend em for having a sick, clean whip. The fastest I've seen or heard of was booga's green turbo/nitrous hatch, that ran 10's. Besides that, I've seen 11-12 sec cars that this dude hangs with and most don't have over 10k in motor work."_
Now I don't know where the fk you're getting that I'm "bragging" about hondas







. 
Too bad I'll never beat an STI with my car?.....hahahaha...I'll remember that one.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (fluxburn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fluxburn* »_You've lost that loving feeling
Who o that loving feeling
You've lost that loving feeling 
now its gone 
gone
gone
Sucks for you d wiz. But in reality true love never dies.

haha one of my fav songs LOL!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*OWN Page 6*


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
haha one of my fav songs LOL!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*OWN Page 6* 


I can picture Mavrick singing it


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*

You must have about 80 friends with Hondas,because when people talk about boosting their ride (VW) you like to say "oh my friends Hondas are faster" and post PLENTY pics of them,cars which you have NOTHING to do with,you did'nt build it or tune it,in fact you have never built or tuned a car in your life,so why are you talking crap about people trying to tune their VW's ?Build your own car,see how it does ,and maybe you will live your reality,where VW's suck and Hondas always beat them,then youll be happy when you get beat by all of your friends cars. I built and tune my own cars that is why I am proud of my "measly" 13 sec. daily driver ,but you talk a lot of "honda shiz"for a 15 sec. guy.......


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*









Wait a minute, when I get my diploma this year I'll be sure to rip it up and throw it in the garbage so I can become a life-long mechanic like you with no knowledge of the real world and no education (from what you sound like) and make you happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







tool


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Don't forget to ask for your allowance this week little Jonny!!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Holy Piston)*

Now I see what dropping out of high school at age 15 does to you.









Crack kills.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_








Wait a minute, when I get my diploma this year I'll be sure to rip it up and throw it in the garbage so I can become a life-long mechanic like you with no knowledge of the real world and no education (from what you sound like) and make you happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







tool


Worst post EVAR. I'm willing to venture out and say that a mechanic would have a good knowledge of the "real world" since he has to survive in it day in and day out. Fool.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (germanrox)*

Where did I say ALL mechanics are idiots, idiot?
I have friends that are mechanics, why would I say that and put every mechanic in one big group







.
And based on your response to me, I guess you threw the education part out the window huh?







good going.
Time for me to drop out and get myself some knowledge of the 'real-world'. Where's MTV at when you need em?


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

And to clarify, I'd take my education over mechanical skill anyday. But hey, everyone's different and lives & dies by the Volkswagen in their driveway, so I'm sure you guys would disagree.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

haters'


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*

Oh man this is still going? Every thread Remus gets involved in look likes this, people should stop feeding into him, and just agree with him, so he'll stop blabbing. For someone who values their education so much you sure waste a lot of time on the vortex.








As for me i value education over cars as well, because there are many more ways to make it in this world with an education as opposed to great mechanic skills. Although i consider myself a pretty good mechanic, school is more important right now. Now if i can just make school more important than girls, id be set.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree with you to a point Justin, but I never said that a mechanic wouldn't make it in the world...I mean damn, I've known Mig for a minute now and that dude has more $ to spend than me hehe.
Also, I never wanted anyone to agree with me on whatever I say. If you don't want to agree, then don't, simple as that...but when Holy Piston says stuff like "my parents pay for my car", "everything was given to you", etc...I'll just let him live and keep thinking he's better than everyone else in the world http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
Mr. 'my corrado is faster than a stock 300zx woo hoo'...come on now.
Mechanics are _his_ way of getting by, not mine, but he continues to imply how I don't build VW's, etc etc etc...
On the other hand, I can easily say that he has no experience writing java codes, vb, C, calculus crap, or any college-related stuff...etc

And finally, to top it off, he came out at me saying that I "bragged" about my friend's Honda, which wasn't the case at all. It was you, Justin, who said "Me personally i give respect to any fast cars, but i love my VW. Oh yea, show me some hondas around NYC that will give me a run on the street", and I simply replied with info to you about some quick hondas I know in NYC, that was all. It wasn't bragging, flaming, boasting, or anything of that nature so I don't get what this tool is aiming at.


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_
And finally, to top it off, he came out at me saying that I "bragged" about my friend's Honda, which wasn't the case at all. It was you, Justin, who said "Me personally i give respect to any fast cars, but i love my VW. Oh yea, show me some hondas around NYC that will give me a run on the street", and I simply replied with info to you about some quick hondas I know in NYC, that was all. It wasn't bragging, flaming, boasting, or anything of that nature so I don't get what this tool is aiming at.










I know i asked for that, ive been looking for a good honda race for a while now and havent had any luck finding any real fast street hondas.







There are a lot of good points in here but too much BS also, i dont even know why this should have turned into a Honda Vs. VW thread.







Oh and i never said that a meachanic wont make it in the world, i said an education will give you way more opportunities than mechanic skills will. 


_Modified by nycvr6 at 2:38 PM 11-21-2003_


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_
I know i asked for that, ive been looking for a good honda race for a while now and havent had any luck finding any real fast street hondas.







There are a lot of good points in here but too much BS also, i dont even know why this should have turned into a Honda Vs. VW thread.







Oh and i never said that a meachanic wont make it in the world, i said an education will give you way more opportunities than mechanic skills will. 

_Modified by nycvr6 at 2:38 PM 11-21-2003_

maybe Holy Piston should take note on your last sentence then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and I believe HE was the one who started this page of BS by saying that I 'bragged' about a honda or whatever. oh well, life goes on


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

Yeah this is like the 5th post I have seen where you post a bunch of turbo Honda pics to try and belittle us VW turbo guys............Yeah I am a loser mechanic,I own 2 houses in Hawaii worth more than a half million dollars,and I don't live at home with mom and dad.....I am a loser sorry.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

Every post that you make on vortex has something to do with how your car is faster than stock camaros, 300zx's, and sti's


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

so yea like you were saying...hondas suck








http://makuragi.s5.com/videos/...s.WMV

gti = owned


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re:*

the only hondas i respect are the original pioneers of honda tuning, the guys that pushed there hondas to the limit.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*

whats up with this shat anyway..........this is a honda vs vw thread, but this has turned in into pure a$$. vw's rule and hondas suck







, bring on all those peices of tin, and ill show then all about the 12v mk2 gti


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*

bring 'em on, i got a 1 valve barstool w/ boost and 2 cup holders







Its gonna smoke 'em all y0!


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_vw's rule and hondas suck







, bring on all those peices of tin, and ill show then all about the 12v mk2 gti









You'll get owned for 1/2 the price and 2/3 the cylinders. Realize potential when you see it.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: (GTibunny16v)*

I am sorry REAMUS that you don't like it when I state how I beat 350Z and STI.But it is OK,you should state how your Corrado can beat a Celebrity or a Geo Metro,even a Honda SI(maybe),see you have bragging rights too..."REAMUS13 can beat a KIA" see I am bragging for you and your car cuz your such a cool Honda guy that owns a Corrado.


----------



## REMUS 13 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_
You'll get owned for 1/2 the price and 2/3 the cylinders. Realize potential when you see it.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So true. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_whats up with this shat anyway..........this is a honda vs vw thread, but this has turned in into pure a$$. vw's rule and hondas suck







, bring on all those peices of tin, and ill show then all about the 12v mk2 gti


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (nycvr6)*

ill get owned by what?????, i was out cruising last night racing around with third gen single turbo rx7's, and stock 300zx twin turbo's, both range from high 13's to high 12's, and i held up nicely, maybe you will get owned, you probably have and know from experience....next time speak for your self


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*

mind you not from a set lights, only on rolling starts, vr's have shat traction in first gear


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (REMUS 13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *REMUS 13* »_And to clarify, I'd take my education over mechanical skill anyday. But hey, everyone's different and lives & dies by the Volkswagen in their driveway, so I'm sure you guys would disagree.









People that think because they have a degree they know something or are smart are generally very stupid people (in case you're wondering, you fall into this group). And don't go tell me how you are about to get your BA because I don't care. I've got a few pieces of paper and they don't mean anything. Just wait until YOU get in the real world and see how useless your precious eduction really is. No one cares at all unless you are an MD, and even then most people DON'T CARE.


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*

Honestly, I'm not turbo yet. At the same time, I'm also not closed minded about fast cars. Just because the cars around you are fairly slow, doesn't mean it's like that everywhere. Even if I was boosted, I'd still get smoked because, yes you're right, VR's have too much torque for the street. The part of the powerband that they excel in, is useless due to traction issues.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*

THIS THREAD SUCKS!


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_THIS THREAD SUCKS! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_Honestly, I'm not turbo yet. At the same time, I'm also not closed minded about fast cars. Just because the cars around you are fairly slow, doesn't mean it's like that everywhere. Even if I was boosted, I'd still get smoked because, yes you're right, VR's have too much torque for the street. The part of the powerband that they excel in, is useless due to traction issues.

Who let the ricers in???
Who complains about the vr6 having too much torque to launch?
seriously buddy.... you = the weaksause


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (MrCornBread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrCornBread* »_
Who let the ricers in???
Who complains about the vr6 having too much torque to launch?
seriously buddy.... you = the weaksause

LOL, omg. Weaksau'c'e? Learn how to talk homeboy. Then spell.
Tell me all VR's pushing any kind of boost don't have trouble hooking in first and second? 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1119536
Guess I'm not the only one who thinks so.



_Modified by Slynus at 12:58 AM 11-23-2003_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MrCornBread)*

you are a fool, you assume things......im not complaining about having shat traction dumba$$, im saying that my vr aint going to be getin owned by no pieace of sh*t honda....stop assuming things, and think before you type. you are making your self look like a stu....


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_you are a fool, you assume things......im not complaining about having shat traction dumba$$, im saying that my vr aint going to be getin owned by no pieace of sh*t honda....stop assuming things, and think before you type. you are making your self look like a stu....









You're right. Your VW won't get owned by anything with an 'H' on it, especially on the highway. Pointless. You think I worry what people think about me? We still in highschool bro? 


_Modified by Slynus at 4:22 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*

still driving a slow car.....bro??


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*

Which of the 3 pieces of garbage in your sig is fast?


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_Which of the 3 pieces of garbage in your sig is fast?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_Which of the 3 pieces of garbage in your sig is fast?

Hahahaha!! that's funny.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_Which of the 3 pieces of garbage in your sig is fast?

Thats not very nice,i only see 1 piece of garbage.


----------



## MrCornBread (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slynus* »_Which of the 3 pieces of garbage in your sig is fast?

ZING!.... very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I now vote instg8r for the a$$hat of the year award.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Slynus)*

looks like they are all faster then your sh*t, from the looks of it. you had better look in your garage before you speak...corrado slc are slow....too bad it must suck to pumped by 8v's all the time eh.....
ill race your heavy sh8T box with any of my cars.....


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MrCornBread)*

91 gti type r.......looks like you wear the a$$hat all year round..


----------



## Slynus (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_looks like they are all faster then your sh*t, from the looks of it. you had better look in your garage before you speak...corrado slc are slow....too bad it must suck to pumped by 8v's all the time eh.....
ill race your heavy sh8T box with any of my cars.....


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
A1's are wack.... besides, i like hondas also unlike many people here.... i know this is gonna happen again, so i might as well get a beater

A1's are wack eh?Maybe you should sell your VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
A1's are wack eh?Maybe you should sell your VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Cuz hes your typical mk4 owner/r*cer, blue bulbs and all.

Damn, i cant believe they modify r*cer


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: I'm about to give up on my car...... '''''' (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_

Cuz hes your typical mk4 owner/r*cer, blue bulbs and all.

Damn, i cant believe they modify r*cer









typical MK4....
yeah right







i got more work done than you ever will!!! or more than most a2's round hurr
i say the typical a1, a2 owners are usually all talk to me, about what they are gonna do, and never do








BTW, i wanna see instigator run my boy NYCVR6


_Modified by D Wiz at 7:42 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

just saying, that "typical mk4" remark is played, especially with all that i have done


----------



## REMUS 13 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

typical mk4









thunny









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (D Wiz)*

man, this thread is still going? what a waste of internet space


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Locked*

Can we act a bit more cordially toward others everyone, this forum is for people to help others, not insult one another.


----------

